

Your flight purchase's confirmed ($800), would you like to upgrade for $10,000? - daily
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s31/sh/32ac96bb-d76a-4339-a27c-7f3eb900a659/04db0da543e030d81223aee0a9d59bd1/deep/0/f89k_83_.png

======
dheerendra
It is so easy to loose $10,000. Highly misleading. Also the number is in green
makes it less highlighted. Upgrade button highlighted. No Congrats text on
top, so someone in hurry may click it considering a step left in order
process.

